# Nordic 8 -string completed!



## flo (Jan 31, 2011)

Pics first, specs later:
































































This is the guitar I've been building for SS.org member Schotter. He designed it (mostly), I build it (mostly).
The first guitar I've ever made for someone else. It's the result of over a hondred e-mails, and about a houndred hours of work. It took a long, long time to complete, but now it's finished. 

Specs are:
8 strings
27" scale, 24 frets+ zero fret, ebony nut
the core of the neck is royal white ebony
rest of the neck is wenge
maple stripes to seperate the neck from the body
mahogany body wings
ziricote fretboard
hipshot locking tuners+hipshot bridge
3 way toggle+volume
Seymour Duncan Blackout PU's

the edges are treated with a chisel without further sanding to get this built-by-vikings kind of look. The mahogany body is burned and then oiled.

Here's the link to the designing/ building thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ic-kelly-custombuild-phase-1-making-plan.html

Cheers, Flo


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, that is one of the nicest guitars I've seen in a while! The woods are beautiful. That center strip of white ebony looks insanely good; love the color contrast. I also love the look of the chiseled-up sides!

And, also, I love the look of the end of the fretboard and how it goes on top of the pickup! Although I do smell problems with changing the neck pickup ... I hope this guy never wants to change his neck pickup sound


----------



## vansinn (Jan 31, 2011)

I likes! Looks really beatyfully raw like in it's natural habiat, meant to be (a)bused.
Some cool atypical details, like a partly covered neck pup (assume the pup slides in under) and ebony nut (is this really slippery enough?)
I wonder what's the weight with those woods..?
Can we have soundclips, please..


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks very nicely done, I don't dig the edges but the rest is solid.


----------



## slash (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome!! Especially like the smoothness of the burnt Mahogany, bet I would have messed that up...

One more closeup of the headstock including the zero fret, please?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 31, 2011)

Great build! What exactly is a zero fret for though?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 31, 2011)

Great looking guitar. I love the raw look of that rough edge.

Zero fret is a fret in the root position (as in where the nut usually is). The purpose is to give open notes as close to the same tone to fingered notes as possible. Fretted notes sound different from open notes because bone/plastic/tusq is not the same as the metal the frets are made of.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jan 31, 2011)

Delicious. 
What's the point of the fretboard going over the neck pickup though? Just curious.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 31, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Great looking guitar. I love the raw look of that rough edge.
> 
> Zero fret is a fret in the root position (as in where the nut usually is). The purpose is to give open notes as close to the same tone to fingered notes as possible. Fretted notes sound different from open notes because bone/plastic/tusq is not the same as the metal the frets are made of.


Makes sense, thanks man.


----------



## skyeDCCCXX (Feb 1, 2011)

This is beautiful. It's funny how I don't like certain body shapes, but then someone does a custom and I'm like, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks broootal. Love it!



AcousticMinja said:


> Delicious.
> What's the point of the fretboard going over the neck pickup though? Just curious.


 
just for the awesome factor.


----------



## b7string (Feb 1, 2011)

I love that heel. I don't understand why most guitars have such an obnoxiously large neck heel all the time, and this one looks very comfy up around the northern regions of the fretboard. Nice work.


----------



## adrock (Feb 1, 2011)

skyeDCCCXX said:


> This is beautiful. It's funny how I don't like certain body shapes, but then someone does a custom and I'm like, that's pretty awesome!


exactly!! I hate kelly's. but I like this one a lot. including the rough edges. great job man!


----------



## Ketzer (Feb 1, 2011)

The rough edges completely sell me on it. It's like an amfisound. I'd kill for one of those bad boys, too.


----------



## kruneh (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks cool man, love the neck


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW! I would kill for this guitar..


----------



## Asrial (Feb 1, 2011)

Post a cover of Amon Amarth on this guitar, and you'll release the ragnarok!


----------



## SD83 (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful! The woods, the shape, I bet the sound also... it looks somewhat neck-heavy, especially considering that ebony & wenge are a lot heavier than mahogany. How thick is the wood over the neck-PU? And did you really glue the fretboard to the neck after installing the PU? Anyway, the result looks great.


----------



## Durero (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Haunted (Feb 1, 2011)

A true viking guitar...that's beautiful, especially the rough edges, makes it more like an instrument built by hand in the dark ages

I need to sign up to luthiery school ASAP


----------



## Vyn (Feb 1, 2011)

DAMN

Congrats man, that thing is awesome! Taking any orders?


----------



## TimSE (Feb 1, 2011)

Id prefer it more if the edges where as slick as the rest of it but still a stunning job man! really dig the neck pickup cover  very unique


----------



## JonEatsAirplane (Feb 1, 2011)

looks SOOOOO amazing. pretty jealous. but what happens if you have to replace the neck pickup? hahaha


----------



## Beto (Feb 1, 2011)

It seems like the world will be changed forever and mankind will never be the same after this guitar has been played. 

I have never thought about buying a guitar in such shapes, but I have just changed my mind. I would buy this guitar if it was a 6 or 7 string, for sure. 

Congrats again, man! You have really made this forum even better!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 1, 2011)

JonEatsAirplane said:


> looks SOOOOO amazing. pretty jealous. but what happens if you have to replace the neck pickup? hahaha


Then it will suck . But if this were to be attempted again by anyone in the future I would suggest mounting the pickups on the rear?


----------



## flo (Feb 2, 2011)

THANK YOU ALL!!! It's so great to read your commets, I'm glad you like what I've built

To answer some questions:



vansinn said:


> I wonder what's the weight with those woods..?


The weight is about 4kg



SD83 said:


> How thick is the wood over the neck-PU? And did you really glue the fretboard to the neck after installing the PU?



about 2mm, and yes.



Haunted said:


> I need to sign up to luthiery school ASAP


Threr's a luthiery school? Damnit



Vyn said:


> Taking any orders?


This actually was my first order!



JonEatsAirplane said:


> but what happens if you have to replace the neck pickup? hahaha



It explodes...



Goatchrist said:


> WOW! I would kill for this guitar..







BlackMastodon said:


> But if this were to be attempted again by anyone in the future I would suggest mounting the pickups on the rear?


Or make the edge of the fretboard removeable somehow. What do we learn? Think first


----------



## vansinn (Feb 2, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:
But if this were to be attempted again by anyone in the future I would suggest mounting the pickups on the rear?

flo said: Or make the edge of the fretboard removeable somehow. What do we learn? Think first

I say: Route the mid part of the pup route deeper so the pup can slide in-out under the board..


----------



## Durero (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Clever chap


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 2, 2011)

Flo you do such amazing work.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Feb 2, 2011)

Sick guitar man!


----------



## flo (Feb 4, 2011)

Tnanks again for your comments, they mean alot to me


----------



## arsonist (Feb 4, 2011)

simply phenomenal!


----------



## Sofos (Feb 5, 2011)

i would totally stand on that guitar


----------



## flo (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks again for the comments!


----------

